# Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?



## orca26 (6. Dezember 2007)

*Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?*

Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen? Bzw drosseln? Habe mal gehört man kann 7 anstatt 12 V nehmen.Wie geht das?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?*



			
				orca26 am 06.12.2007 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen? Bzw drosseln? Habe mal gehört man kann 7 anstatt 12 V nehmen.Wie geht das?


Was genau meinst du mit Lüftersteuerung? Es gibt z.B. Potentiometer, Potti, damit kannst du die Drehzahl 'per Hand' einstellen. D.h. dieser Potti macht nichts weiter, als die Stromzufuhr zu drosseln und damit die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters zu reduzieren.

Es ist möglich von 12V nur 7V zu benutzen, z.B. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bietet die Möglichkeit, dass man einen 4pol Molexstecker, 12V, auf diesen 3Pin, 7V, Stecker runterdrosseln kann.

Also, was willst du machen? Ich würd lieber einen Potti kaufen, da kannst du die Geschwindigkeit wirklich genau und nach deinen Bedürfnissen einstellen.

Edit: hier besagter Potti, allerdings vom Scythe Katana.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca26 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?*

Ok,ok,ok, hilfe!!!!!!!!!! zuviel Info!  

Ne es ist so ich habe einem befreundeten pärchen einen Rechner zusammengebaut.Nette gute Ding für office und gelegentlich Spiele.

Der CPU Lüfter ist gar nicht zuhören.Da aber in der Kist sonst nur passiv gekühlte Sachen drin sind (Graka,und Mainboard bzw Chipsatz) möchte ich das Gehäuse schon leicht belüften.In dem Gehäuse ist ein 120mm Lüfter drin.So einer ist in MEINEM auch drin.Daher weiss ich das die wenn die Vollgas laufen auch laut sind. Jetzt möchte ich den von dem Pärchen aber langsamer laufen lassen.Also ohne einstellkram und so.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?*



			
				orca26 am 06.12.2007 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt möchte ich den von dem Pärchen aber langsamer laufen lassen.Also ohne einstellkram und so.


Was hast du den für einen Anschluss am Lüfter? Wenn du diesen 4poligen Molexstecker hast, dann nimmste meinen Adapter oben, der kostet ~0,90EUR. Ansonsten bietet doch fast jedes Gehäuse Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter.  :-o


----------



## crackajack (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man ohne Lüftersteuerung einen Lüfter langsamer machen?*



			
				orca26 am 06.12.2007 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt möchte ich den von dem Pärchen aber langsamer laufen lassen.Also ohne einstellkram und so.


Ohne Spannungsdrosselung läuft jeder Lüfter aber normalerweise mit 12V und Vollgas. Wie soll das anders gehen?

Meine beiden Gehäuselüfter werden über mein Netzteil geregelt und laufen für mich leise genug. (ist ein Bequiet) Manche Mainboards regeln auch die Lüfteranschlüsse, z.B. für CPU, Northbridge und Systemfan, wobei bei mir das nur mit der CPU klappt, alle anderen Anschlüsse laufen voll.
Aber ev. kannst du es also am Mainboard oder wenn dein Netzteil eine Regelung hat dort anstecken, ohne Zusatzteile einbauen zu müssen.

Bei meinem alten Rechner hatte ich sowas drin: http://geizhals.at/eu/a110625.html
Einfach dazwischengesteckt, den Regler selbst mit Tixo außen rangeklebt, und nach Gefühl eben runtergeregelt bis es nicht mehr störte aber trotzdem bei Volllast alle Temperaturen in Ordnung waren.

oder das hier sieht überhaupt schick aus:
http://geizhals.at/eu/a107405.html


----------

